# What type of music business should I start?



## kapchipxp (Jul 9, 2010)

I work for a campus newspaper, and whenever I can I ask permission from music artists/recording companies to use pictures from their websites, and they often have a 'media' section that I can access. Once in awhile though, they do not have a media section, and I can't get ahold of them


----------

